# Fiesta Island crit info



## aldiyo (Apr 6, 2006)

does anyone know if the fiesta island practice crit on thursdays have started? 
I know that it used to start on april...but because of the daylight savings thing got rushed a couple of weeks...it could start this week....if anyone knows something about it..i would appreciate it if you would informe me..


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

where is fiesta island?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Mission Bay Near the Sea world drive exit.*

newly paved. don't know if they started. I wouldn't suggest if you are not used to high speeds and close quarters.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I was doing laps on the island last week, kept getting blown across the road on the windward side. I gassed out pretty quick with all the wind, which is weird because I feel great after riding around San Diego Bay (must be the break on the ferry).


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Sandy Eggo*

One of my cycling buddies said the Fiesta Island practice crits have started up. I'm going this Thursday to see if it's true and I'll let you know.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Fiesta Island is a Go!*

I went today and there was a small group of riders although there was rain, thunder, and lightning. I think I was the only one on a steel bike I left early.

Repeat: Fiesta Island is a Go!


----------

